# schaltzugverlegung



## anderson (28. Februar 2004)

nächstes problem - nächste frage:

mein rahmen hat als aufnahme für den schaltzug an der strebe, die zur schaltung bzw. radaufnahme führt (wie heißt die eigentlich?) die gleichen befestigungen, wie die halter für die bremsleitung am oberrohr, also für kabelbinder und keine ösen zur aufnahme der ausenhülle des schaltzuges. wie ist denn da die stabile aufnahme des zuges gedacht? insbesondere bei nokons, die hier rumliegen? wie krieg ich denn damit einen festen anschlag hin?

haller


----------



## Mugnog (28. Februar 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes problem - nächste frage:
> 
> mein rahmen hat als aufnahme für den schaltzug an der strebe, die zur schaltung bzw. radaufnahme führt (wie heißt die eigentlich?) die gleichen befestigungen, wie die halter für die bremsleitung am oberrohr, also für kabelbinder und keine ösen zur aufnahme der ausenhülle des schaltzuges. wie ist denn da die stabile aufnahme des zuges gedacht? insbesondere bei nokons, die hier rumliegen? wie krieg ich denn damit einen festen anschlag hin?
> 
> haller




Das hört sich ja wild an. Bist Du dir sicher dass Du keine Gegenaufnahme an der Sitzstrebe (so heisst die, denke ich) hast??
Nur mit einem Kabelbinder wirst Du das Problem nicht lösen. Du brauchst eine Gegenaufnahme.
Mache doch mal ein Bild und stell es hier rein.

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhmoschen (28. Februar 2004)

Einfach Zug kompl. geschlossen verlegen. Anschläge sind Schalthebel und Schaltwerk.


----------



## anderson (28. Februar 2004)

an mugnog: schau mal hier

an dhmoschen: oweia, da kann ich mir ja noch ein paar kugelhülsen kaufen

haller


----------



## Mugnog (28. Februar 2004)

dhmoschen schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Zug kompl. geschlossen verlegen. Anschläge sind Schalthebel und Schaltwerk.



Ja klar geht es so auch, aber das ist ja nicht angedacht. An der Sitzstrebe sollte der Schaltzug eigenlich eine kurze Strecke frei verlaufen.
Wenn man sich die anderen Säue hier im Forum so anschaut sieht es auf jeden Fall so aus (ich habe meine ja noch nicht).
Wo sind denn die anderen hier, Maui, Airborne, Airhaenz und all die Anderen (sorry wenn ich jetzt jemand vergessen habe).
Die durchgehende Variante ist nicht im Sinne des Airfügen (Wortspiel...uhh schlecht).
Auf deinem Bild sieht es nicht machbar aus. Hast Du es mal mit "normalen" Schaltzügen versucht? Also nicht mit Alunippel und Stangen (mir fällt gerade nicht die Firma der Spielerei ein).
Vielleicht schaltet sich ja noch jemand anderes hier im Thread ein. Bin gespannt.

Bis dann anderson


----------



## lula (28. Februar 2004)

.....


----------



## AlutechCycles (28. Februar 2004)

so kleine hilfe zum aufbau. meine sau war so freundlich und hat sich mal knipsen lassen.


----------



## cedartec (28. Februar 2004)

@ Chris
Jo, so sieht's auch bei mir aus. Wie das Bild von Anderson aber zeigt, hat er andere Befestigungsösen an seinem Rad und zwar die, wo man nur Kabelbinder drunter durchzieht. Demzufolge kann er nicht so verlegen.

@anderson
Bei den Ösen bleibt nur geschlossen verlegen oder anderer Hinterbau....  

Hast Du den so bestellt? Ich habe glücklicherweise beim Bestellen nämlich angegeben, was für Zugerverlegungen ich vorhatte.

Viel Glück und gruss, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (28. Februar 2004)

Cedartec hatte ich natürlich als Experten vergessen, aber vielleicht auch nur weil deine Sau so unknoventionell ist ))) (by the way Daumen hoch zu deinem Dämpfer, Luxus pur)


Also ich bin auch der Meinung das es die falschen Befestigungen an der Sitzstrebe sind. Wusste überhaupt nicht, dass es diese Option auch gibt oder war der Jürgen nur zu müde beim Schweissen und hat das falsche Hinterteil genommen)))?

Ich würde mich nach einem anderen Hinterteil umschauen, durchgehende Züge sind nur bedingt optimal.

Hmm, denke das Problem ist jetzt gelöst.

Ahoi


----------



## Mugnog (28. Februar 2004)

lula schrieb:
			
		

> .....




???????????????


----------



## anderson (28. Februar 2004)

aber warum????

es muss doch irgend einen grund geben!?

an chris: genau so wollt ich meine züge auch verlegen!

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo

fals es hilft, ich habe beim Bestellen meiner Sau keine Extrawünsche bezüglich der Schaltzüge geäußert und habe auch die Standartbesfestigung, für NICHT durchgehende Schltzüge, bekommen!


----------



## wolfi (28. Februar 2004)

@ anderson:
schade... hätten wir die druckstreben tauschen können wenn ich meine anschläge für eine durchgehende zugführung nicht durchbohrt hätte   
@ all:
warum sollen denn die züge teilweise offen verlaufen? an den stellen an denen sie offen laufen können, verusachen sie doch (fast) keine reibung, können aber, gerade an den druckstreben; ordentlich wasser und schmutz aufnehmen. so why???
gruß
der wolfi
(der das gummi lieber ganz drum hat  )
*sorry, habe schon den 3 halben becks...)


----------



## cedartec (28. Februar 2004)

@ Wolfi

Das ist 'ne gute Frage, weil ich nämlich zuerst auch so gedacht habe, aber mir
mein Fahrradhändler eher abgeraten hat. Er meinte, dass es bei den ganz geschlossenen Hüllen eher noch Probleme mit Reibung usw. gäbe, zudem muss die Zugspannung ohne irgendeine Führung in der Hülle dann über die ganze Länge vom Hebel bis zur Schaltung gehalten werden, im waren da die teilweise Führungen bzw. Abspannungen lieber. Da ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden konnte, habe ich jetzt standard, wenn das andere besser geht, kann ich immer noch so wie Du aufbohren. Zudem meinte er, da man sowieso alle paar Jahre bzw. häufiger wechselt ist die andere teils freiliegende Variante preiswerter.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch fundiertere Gründe,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## anderson (29. Februar 2004)

wie gesagt: nokons feine kugelhülsen liegen schon hier. die liner sind komplett durchgehend und nichts kann eindringen. aber die krieg ich so nicht montiert! oder?

haller


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Februar 2004)

Also jetzt ich.

Hab bei der Bestellung 'Offene Zughalter' für die Schaltung geordert.
Da ich in diesem Fall die gleiche Meinung hab wie Wolfi - eine komplett geschlossen verlegte Standardzughülle, ist die beste Methode sich auch bei Dreck usw an einer lange gut funktionierenden Schaltung zu erfreuen.
Um ghostshifting vorzubeugen hab ich meine Schalthülle oberhalb vom Schaltwerk noch mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert.
Kann also keinen weiteren Tip zum verlegen von unterbrochenen Zughüllen in deinem Fall geben.

Geh jetzt Biken


----------



## Mugnog (29. Februar 2004)

dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen mit geschlossenen Systemen ein schwammigeres also schlechteres Schalten zu haben. Bei meinen Bremsen war das so, ist natürlich etwas anderes, jaja, ich weiss.

Wie gesagt, dass ist wohl wieder mal und so oft (zum Glück!!!) Geschmackssache.

Ich bleibe bei offen. Feste Standpunkte sind heutzutage ganz wichtig.

Bevor es jetzt zu philosophisch wird........

Würde auch gerne biken gehen, muss aber arbeiten, macht aber Spass, so what?

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (7. März 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> fals es hilft, ich habe beim Bestellen meiner Sau keine Extrawünsche bezüglich der Schaltzüge geäußert und habe auch die Standartbesfestigung, für NICHT durchgehende Schltzüge, bekommen!




hi, 
bei den 2005er säuen ist diese zugverlegung jetzt standart.
alle neuen säue mit den neue 2005er druckstreben ( so heißen die dinger zwischen rad und wippe ) - haben diese offenen zugegenhalter,die für roholoff ausgelegt sind. muß mit kabelbinder fixiert werden. die meisten wollen eh offene haben damit man ab hauptrahmen einen durchgehenden zug verlegen kann . funktioniert auch mit Nokon.

sorry hatte dein bild nicht gesehen und wußte nicht dass es sich um ne 2005er sau handelt
gruß chris


----------



## cedartec (7. März 2004)

Hi Chris,

ist das mit 2005 wirklich Dein Ernst, fangt Ihr ähnlich wie andere Unternehmen schon jetzt die Rahmen vom nächsten Jahr vorzustellen oder bin ich altmodisch  

gruss, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (7. März 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bei den 2005er säuen ist diese zugverlegung jetzt standart.
> alle neuen säue mit den neue 2005er druckstreben ( so heißen die dinger zwischen rad und wippe ) - haben diese offenen zugegenhalter,die für roholoff ausgelegt sind. muß mit kabelbinder fixiert werden. die meisten wollen eh offene haben damit man ab hauptrahmen einen durchgehenden zug verlegen kann . funktioniert auch mit Nokon.
> 
> ...



Denke es handlet sich um die 2004 Sau. Finde ich persönlich jedoch Schade, da nur die wnigstens auch wirklich ne Rohloff fahren.

Und geschlossene Zughalterungen haben für mich, wie schon einmal gepostet, einen zusätzliche Ungenauigkeit, wobei Ich nicht weiss ob das stimmt und in wie weit das mit dem geschlossenen System zusammenhängt.
Denke aber Energieverlust resultiert durch seitliches Ausweichen.

Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.

Ahoi


----------



## anderson (8. März 2004)

ja danke, ich habs schon mitbekommen. wenn meine teile wieder da sind, werd ich mal fertig montieren und sehen, wie das mit den nokons hinhaut. wenns die mehrheit so will, muss ja was dran sein.

eine 2005er sau. is ja wahnsinn, hab ich anno 2003 bestellt!

haller


----------



## Mugnog (8. März 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> ja danke, ich habs schon mitbekommen. wenn meine teile wieder da sind, werd ich mal fertig montieren und sehen, wie das mit den nokons hinhaut. wenns die mehrheit so will, muss ja was dran sein.
> 
> eine 2005er sau. is ja wahnsinn, hab ich anno 2003 bestellt!
> 
> haller



Ja ja, der Jürgen ist seiner Zeit schon verflucht weit voraus ..............
Mann oh mann, hätte Ich auch nicht gedacht. Respekt.

Mich würde Mehrheit mal interessieren, bisher habe ich nur EINE positive Kritik gelesen.

Haller, berichte bitte über deine Erfahrung mit den Kügelchen und Stäbchen, verkratzen die eigentlich den kompletten Rahmen?
Ahoi


----------



## wolfi (8. März 2004)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Haller, berichte bitte über deine Erfahrung mit den Kügelchen und Stäbchen, verkratzen die eigentlich den kompletten Rahmen?
> Ahoi


das würde mich auch mal interessieren. weil mit nokon zügen liebäugel ich auch schon länger...
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## anderson (8. März 2004)

na, geschlossen verlegt wird der zug ja nur ab hinterem *geschlossenem zuggegenhalter* oberrohr (da sinds nach wie vor geschlossene gegenhalter) bis schaltwerk. ich werd an der stelle, wo die züge an der *druckstrebe* mit kabelbinder fest gemacht werden und wos durch die wippe geht die entsprechenden kugelhülsen mit transparentem schlauch (ca. 3cm lang) umhüllen. dadurch verkratzen die hülsen nicht und haben ordentlich reibung. der rahmen kann glaub ich durch den zug nicht verkratzt werden .

mal sehn obs passt. aber im moment wart ich noch auf teile.

haller


----------



## Mugnog (9. März 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> na, geschlossen verlegt wird der zug ja nur ab hinterem *geschlossenem zuggegenhalter* oberrohr (da sinds nach wie vor geschlossene gegenhalter) bis schaltwerk. ich werd an der stelle, wo die züge an der *druckstrebe* mit kabelbinder fest gemacht werden und wos durch die wippe geht die entsprechenden kugelhülsen mit transparentem schlauch (ca. 3cm lang) umhüllen. dadurch verkratzen die hülsen nicht und haben ordentlich reibung. der rahmen kann glaub ich durch den zug nicht verkratzt werden .
> 
> mal sehn obs passt. aber im moment wart ich noch auf teile.
> 
> haller



Also Anderson, nichts für ungut, aber ist das nicht ein bißchen sehr viel Arbeit für wenig Benefit??
Also ich weiss nicht ........


Ahoi


----------



## anderson (10. März 2004)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Also Anderson, nichts für ungut, aber ist das nicht ein bißchen sehr viel Arbeit für wenig Benefit??
> Also ich weiss nicht ........
> 
> 
> Ahoi



ist auch nicht viel mehr aufwand als die n-züge nicht durchgehend zu verlegen. dafür muss ich sie dann auch nicht jährlich wechseln.

haller


----------



## Mugnog (10. März 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch nicht viel mehr aufwand als die n-züge nicht durchgehend zu verlegen. dafür muss ich sie dann auch nicht jährlich wechseln.
> 
> haller




Meine ja nur, wenn du die ganzen Kügelchen auch noch an den Stellen umkleben musst, an denen Sie am Rahmen kratzen................

Ausserdem vermutest Du ja nur, dass Sie den Rahmen nicht zerkratzen. Wissen wäre besser.
 Die arme Wildsau, mit mit diesen SM Stäbchen und Kügelchen traktiert )))))))))))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (10. März 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bei den 2005er säuen ist diese zugverlegung jetzt standart.
> alle neuen säue mit den neue 2005er druckstreben ( so heißen die dinger zwischen rad und wippe ) - haben diese offenen zugegenhalter,die für roholoff ausgelegt sind. muß mit kabelbinder fixiert werden. die meisten wollen eh offene haben damit man ab hauptrahmen einen durchgehenden zug verlegen kann . funktioniert auch mit Nokon.



Hallo, 
der obige Beitrag hat mich etwas verwirrt. Was haben die Zuggegenhalter auf der rechten Druckstrebe mit Rohloff zu tun? Bei Rohloffnaben laufen die Züge doch auf der linken Seite des Rades, oder irre ich mich hier?


----------



## anderson (17. März 2004)

für die, die es interessiert, habe ich mal meine lösung für die nokons bei offenem zughalter an der druckstrebe in mein fotoalbum gestellt.

ab dem hinteren anschlag am oberrohr habe ich jetzt geschlossen ummantelt. da das mmn mit kugelhülsen etwas wenig steif wäre und ich ohnehin zu wenig kugelhülsen gehabt hätte, habe ich kurzerhand ein verbindungsstück aus 5mm messingrohr gebogen und 3 kleine hülsen aus 8mm alurohr als anschlag für die kugelköpfe der hülsen gebastelt und schwarz lackiert. funktioniert einwandfrei, sieht -finde ich- gut aus und ich hab jetzt erstmal ruhe, die züge sind ja durch die liner komplett geschlossen und es kann kein dreck eindringen. mich nervt das, wenn ich alle paar monate die züge reinigen muss oder die hülle wechseln.

wenn ich die richtige dämpferaufhängung gefunden habe, werde ich den hinteren zug noch kürzen. an der wippe habe ich die hülsen mit schlauch ummantelt. wenns am rahmen kratzt, kommen da auch noch schläuche rum.

gefällt mir übrigens so besser als offen verlegt. danke jürgen für die offenen halter!

haller


----------



## cedartec (17. März 2004)

@anderson

 eine echt schicke Sau. 

Respekt, die Sau gefällt mir sehr  

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (18. März 2004)

Haller, sehr schöne Sau, muss ich auch sagen.
Das Kindchen ist aber noch übscher, haste gut gemacht    

Schöne Lösung mit deinen Kügelchen. Meine Meinug ist aber immer noch, dass ein normaler Zug auch funzt, wahrscheinlich sogar problemloser, da keine Kratzer in den Lack und keine EIgenkonstruktionen nötig.
Aber so what?

Aber ansonsten ride on   

Ahoi


----------

